# gerrard.



## seano (Jul 9, 2006)

comments please.


----------



## dice (Jul 9, 2006)

that looks very good actually, never seen a football sig over here before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I really had to make a suggestion I would say that the left side is abit bland but it 's fine as it is.


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, its an amazin sig. Steven gerrard = Best player in the world. But I *HATE* the fact that there is a *LIVERPOOL* badge in the background. ENGLAND FLAG BIACH.


----------



## Kyoji (Jul 9, 2006)

Tagmonkey much?
I doubt anyone here gets that, but hey, worth a shot.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Jul 9 2006 said:


> that looks very good actually, never seen a football sig over here before


There was, once. Blue red and white, so France at a guess although knowing nothing about football I don't really remember and couldn't say anything more than that. Definitely a rarity around here


----------



## Costello (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks lovely.
Very professional.
And Gerrard is one of the worlds best player IMO


----------

